# Specs Of A NES... (Original Nintendo)



## DreamSeller (Jan 9, 2010)

If you don't know what this is then mess off your not over 16 years old xD

Specs:

```
* Processor speed: 1.79 Mhz
    * Resolution: 256x224 (ntsc) or 256x239 (pal)
    * Colors available: 52
    * Max Colors on screen: 16, 24 or 25.
    * Max sprites: 64
    * Max sprites per line: 8
    * Sprite size: 8x8 or 8x16
    * Picture Scroll: 2 h.v
    * RAM: 16 Kbit (2kb)
    * Video RAM: 16 Kbit (2kb)
    * Min/Max cart size: 192 Kbit - 4 Mbit
    * Sound: PSG sound, 5 channels
    * 2 square wave
    * 1 triangle wave
    * 1 noise
    * 1 PCM
```


What a beauty! By far the best system ever!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesomeness


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

One of the greatest of all time. I still think the SNES was epitome of console gaming, tho.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 9, 2010)

One of the best systems I've owned. Still works too


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 9, 2010)

As much as I love the NES, what's your point?


----------



## Goodman (Jan 9, 2010)

the meaning of this post?

Got a question to ask?

However i still got a couple of these box (7 or 8 not sure..) & over 300 cartridge


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 9, 2010)

great system

PS. wrong section needs to be in games


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

I still remember breaking my nes all those years ago : [

No idea how old i was when I did it, but memory is vivid ha ha I'm 20 now.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 9, 2010)

I used to hide money in the little compartment at the bottom, lol.
Nes couldnt do scrolling backrounds though, only sega did.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine lasted 22 years before it stopped working. Gutted it, now planning out ITX parts for Nintendo emulator system/HTPC


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 9, 2010)

5 channel sound no way did the NES have that!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> 5 channel sound no way did the NES have that!



Not those kind of channels. Channels refers to the processing channels. They are listed right there under where it says 5 channel as 2 Square wave, 1 Triangle wave, 1 noise and 1 PCM.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> One of the greatest of all time. I still think the SNES was epitome of console gaming, tho.



I agree, both the NES and SNES were amazing and I still have some goodies for both. Hell I still have a fully functioning and perfect condition Super Scope for the sNES. That thing was a blast back when.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jan 9, 2010)

blasphemy, I've never owned one


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/retro-duo-nessnes-game-console/


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

I still have my SNES, N64 and Gamecube, if didn't kill the NES maybe I'd of carried on collecting Nintendo consoles.

Still have my Original 1989 Gameboy too


----------



## Disparia (Jan 9, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/retro-duo-nessnes-game-console/








Nice... though only my 12 year old TV (which is on it's way out) sports an S-Video connection


----------



## KainXS (Jan 9, 2010)

lol

I still remember blowing in those cartridges like hell . . . till I lost my breath lol


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> http://www.theburnerishot.com/photo/retro_duo_nes_snes_game_system.jpg
> 
> Nice... though only my 12 year old TV (which is on it's way out) sports an S-Video connection



1up this:






Super Genintari:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFGQnU4TaYU&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## shevanel (Jan 9, 2010)

i do not miss blowing on those carts! But  man that was when gaming was spectacular and if you didn't have a NES you were wishing you did!


----------



## warup89 (Jan 9, 2010)

The question is....Can it play Crysis??


----------



## shevanel (Jan 9, 2010)

crysis sucks. long live california games and RC pro am!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 9, 2010)

shevanel said:


> crysis sucks. long live california games and RC pro am!



California games was awesome man, I love playing that, though I preferred the graphics on the sega master system, anyone remember the hidden snail maze game on the original master system lol ??

Oh some more cool games, double dragon, wonderboy series, alex the kidd in miracle world, thunderblade, outrun, chase hq etc etc


----------



## Goodman (Jan 9, 2010)

KainXS said:


> lol
> 
> I still remember blowing in those cartridges like hell . . . till I lost my breath lol



There is/was a better way , i use a Q-tips & water one end of it & pass on the contacts inside the cartridge then dry it out with the dry side of the Q-tips , works like a charm.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 9, 2010)

shevanel said:


> crysis sucks. long live california games and RC pro am!



Yea man Rc pro am was awesome, turning them corners trying to get the letters to spell out Nintendo.
Then after level 8 or something, the one computer car lapping everyone else and it was super impossible to beat


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 9, 2010)

Goodman said:


> There is/was a better way , i use a Q-tips & water one end of it & pass on the contacts inside the cartridge then dry it out with the dry side of the Q-tips , works like a charm.



Nah blowing ftw  haha also I used to blow the inside of the nes slot too, this also helped, haha those were the days, heck who remembers popping a cassette into a commodore 64 tape player and having to sit through 20 mins of coloured bars waiting for one game to load ??? lmfao 

Makes you think, the size of games we have today 8gb+ some of them and we have to wait maybe 30 seconds to load a huge amnount of data, not bad when you think about it


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2010)

Imma let you finish. But...







I got a Sega (the one on the left) instead of a Nintendo as a child.


----------



## zithe (Jan 9, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> 5 channel sound no way did the NES have that!



Polyphony would be a better descriptor.



erocker said:


> Imma let you finish. But...
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/sms.jpg
> 
> I got a Sega instead of a Nintendo as a child.



Me too! I still have my Genesis. Master System died when I was an infant. We got the Genesis during my first Christmas. It needs to be repaired lol.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 9, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Nah blowing ftw  haha also I used to blow the inside of the nes slot too, this also helped, haha those were the days, heck who remembers popping a cassette into a commodore 64 tape player and having to sit through 20 mins of coloured bars waiting for one game to load ??? lmfao
> 
> Makes you think, the size of games we have today 8gb+ some of them and we have to wait maybe 30 seconds to load a huge amnount of data, not bad when you think about it



I'ved blow lots of cartridges myself & even as far as disable the cartridge in two pieces to clean the metal contacts with some dishes green pads from 3M 

But Q-tips & water works best


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Imma let you finish. But...
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/sms.jpg
> 
> I got a Sega instead of a Nintendo as a child.



Much much preferred the original one, even now it looks so much better, loved my master system


----------



## zithe (Jan 9, 2010)

Goodman said:


> I'ved blow lots of cartridge myself & even as far as disable the cartridge in two pieces to clean the metal contacts with some dishes green pads from 3M
> 
> But Q-tips & water works best



De-oxit or any similar contact cleaner nets you some pretty amazing results. I don't have to fiddle with the cartridges. They just go in and work.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 9, 2010)

zithe said:


> De-oxit or any similar contact cleaner nets you some pretty amazing results. I don't have to fiddle with the cartridges. They just go in and work.



I bought most of the cartridges from an pawnshop so most needed a good clean up but hey i paid $3-5 dollards each back then (98-2000), i think i'ved got about 332 cartridges right now


----------



## zithe (Jan 9, 2010)

Goodman said:


> I bought most of the cartridges from an pawnshop so most needed a good clean up but hey i paid $3-5 dollards each back then , i think i'ved got about 332 cartridges right now



Awesome. I don't have a pawnshop nearby, but a collectibles shop. They charge far too much.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 9, 2010)

My first console was a sega mega drive in like 1993 then I got the CD drive thing for it. I was two at the time. Never owned a NES but played one and it was great


----------



## Goodman (Jan 9, 2010)

Games that i liked the most was ;
-RC Pro-am 1 & 2
-Double Dragon II
-Zelda
-Mario Golf
-faxanadu
-Rade Racer II
-Ninja Gaiden all of them
-Ninja turtles 1-2 & 3
-& probably lots more that i can't remember right now


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 9, 2010)

Was a fantastic system at the time with some of the most remarkable games ever made.

I really got into gaming with the N64 and PS1, tho my dad bought a Sega genesis a bit before then.(i still have all three of those systems). I really do miss alot of the games, one that i truly loved was Wild 9 on the PS1, such great fun with that game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

This owned the NES!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 9, 2010)

@TheMailMan78 wow that gun looks so cool


----------



## Goodman (Jan 9, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> @TheMailMan78 wow that gun looks so cool
> 
> http://storage0.dms.mpinteractiv.ro/media/2/2/7092/4221959/1/susan1.jpg



what's this?

Your avatar when you were young & a picture of you now...?

Sorry! couldn't resist the joke , but i'm not sure of your avatar girl or guy or both?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Imma let you finish. But...
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/sms.jpg
> 
> I got a Sega (the one on the left) instead of a Nintendo as a child.



I had both. Master System looked better, had great games, and 3D glasses, but it just didn't have the library to match. Although, Space Harrier, ftmfw! I loved my Master System. Still have it, although the glasses are long gone. Broke years ago.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Nah blowing ftw  haha also I used to blow the inside of the nes slot too, this also helped, haha those were the days, heck who remembers popping a cassette into a commodore 64 tape player and having to sit through 20 mins of coloured bars waiting for one game to load ??? lmfao
> 
> Makes you think, the size of games we have today 8gb+ some of them and we have to wait maybe 30 seconds to load a huge amnount of data, not bad when you think about it



My first system was an Atari ST 520, I had a game that used *5 *discs it had to load *all *of them at the start , and also several times during the game, oh and every time you restarted or your entire team died


----------



## shevanel (Jan 9, 2010)

i had a master system too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I had both. Master System looked better, had great games, and 3D glasses, but it just didn't have the library to match. Although, Space Harrier, ftmfw! I loved my Master System. Still have it, although the glasses are long gone. Broke years ago.



Remember "Maze Hunter" with the 3D glasses?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember "Maze Hunter" with the 3D glasses?



Or Zaxon?


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2010)

I played Super Mario 3 every day for about 4 years. As a matter of fact the only other game I played was Wolfinstein 3d. My elementary school teachers were concerned when I came to class talking about stabbing Nazis & attack dogs not to mention eating Mushrooms.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> I played Super Mario 3 every day for about 4 years. As a matter of fact the only other game I played was Wolfinstein 3d. My elementary school teachers were concerned when I came to class talking about stabbing Nazis & attack dogs not to mention eating Mushrooms.



Well where I'm from you eat the mushrooms BEFORE you stab the dog. To each their own.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 9, 2010)

My bro had a Master System we used to play a mad game called Action Fighter, top down scroller where your vehicle changed into different things at different stages.
The Hardware was superior but the developers where on the NES because of its Licensing.
The best shit was the built in game, the NES never had a built in game!

EDIT: Computers where more popular than consoles in Europe, every corner shop sold floppies and tapes of games for pennies. Granted most of em where guff rip offs but still cant beat the price.


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

I used to have to switch on and off with some very precise timing for it to work. And despite that and the blowing the cartdridges its what made me fall in love with gaming.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 9, 2010)

blowing the cartridge and using water is a dumbass idea sorry but it just makes it rust, although it gets the dust off

some people use steel wool to get the oxidisation off but it damages the pins if you do it to much

the best solution is to use isopropyl and a cotton bud/q-tip pretty much like getting gunk off cpu cooler

anyone remember how shitty the pin system was on the NES and the cart loading system


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 9, 2010)

Insane gaming power was insane. I wish mine still worked ;(


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 9, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> anyone remember how shitty the pin system was on the NES and the cart loading system



Oh yes, the stress that the cart loading system caused me towards the end of my NES's life might kill me now. But I loved it even though it was finicky.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 9, 2010)

the question is was it amd or intel lol i had nes and sega master system and genesis those were the days


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

Did anyone else here have the Game Genie for it? It was a b.i.a.t.c.h to fit, and it meant you had 3 different sockets to blow each time you wanted to play a game. But it did have some awesome cheats. Extra time, extra bullets unlocked levels...


----------



## Goodman (Jan 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Did anyone else here have the Game Genie for it? It was a b.i.a.t.c.h to fit, and it meant you had 3 different sockets to blow each time you wanted to play a game. But it did have some awesome cheats. Extra time, extra bullets unlocked levels...
> 
> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/7464/875194-nes_game_genie_super.jpg



yeah! got that also & the wireless box that can plug in 4 controlers to play 4 players at one time (games that support 4 players) but you could still use it for 1,2 ,3 or 4 players still works it use 4 C batteries also got Joystick for the NES & other cool controlers 
One thing i don't have anymore was the NES glove ...i think? i may have to look in my boxes in my basement & see if maybe i still got it?


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Did anyone else here have the Game Genie for it?



Extra LONG cheats? That it could not remember? That you had to type in the 36 or how ever many characters it was? I had one, it was a task for me to use back then.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone remember what game this was for?
Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right,Left, Right, B, A Start

A free thanks from me if you guess right.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Anyone remember what game this was for?
> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right,Left, Right, B, A Start
> 
> A free thanks from me if you guess right.



Contra

(Actually, it worked on a few Konami games)


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Contra
> 
> (Actually, it worked on a few Konami games)


Yup, Contra and Rush n Attack we my top games


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 10, 2010)

I L M


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting to see how far gaming consoles/computers have come in such a short time.

In my opinion the NES was overshadowed by the SNES because of 1 game, Chrono Trigger.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 10, 2010)

MK4512 said:


> Interesting, though in my opinion the NES was overshadowed by the SNES with 2 words, CHRONO TRIGGER.



Whattabout MegamanX?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> Whattabout MegamanX?



Or F-Zero?


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 10, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> Whattabout MegamanX?



That game made me whip my controller at the screen, the good moments were outweighed by the bad "I hate my life moments" lol

Same goes for F-Zero, though I had more fun with that one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Contra
> 
> (Actually, it worked on a few Konami games)



Life Force also. FYI you had to hit Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right,Left, Right, B, A, *Select*, Start for two players. 



GSG-9 said:


> Whattabout MegamanX?


MegaMan 2 was the best MegaMan ever made.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 10, 2010)

MK4512 said:


> That game made me whip my controller at the screen, the good moments were outweighed by the bad "I hate my life moments" lol
> 
> Same goes for F-Zero, though I had more fun with that one.


I was still young! It took forever to beat but I did. 
I'm glad they made the controllers so durable back then. Mine got quite a few tosses then as well.


Wile E said:


> Or F-Zero?


I did not play it till it came to GBA a few years ago actually, it was pretty fun though once I played it.


TheMailMan78 said:


> MegaMan 2 was the best MegaMan ever made.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually broke my NES controllers, Never broke the genesis controllers tho.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Did anyone else here have the Game Genie for it? It was a b.i.a.t.c.h to fit, and it meant you had 3 different sockets to blow each time you wanted to play a game. But it did have some awesome cheats. Extra time, extra bullets unlocked levels...
> 
> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/7464/875194-nes_game_genie_super.jpg



I loved the Game Genie.  At first, I used it strictly for cheating on Crystalis and Super Mario 3. Then when the loading tray went to crap, it became the only way I could play games without wedging something at the front of the cartridge to get it to run.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 10, 2010)

i wonder is it sad or epic that i have a regular nintendo still BNIB sealed with the orignal price tag of $199  along with 5 other games also BNIB lol also got me an old TURBO GRAPHIC x16 woot now thats a crazy system to own


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> I loved the Game Genie.  At first, I used it strictly for cheating on Crystalis and Super Mario 3. Then when the loading tray went to crap, it became the only way I could play games without wedging something at the front of the cartridge to get it to run.



Haha, unusual isn't it. Something that is normally more hassle being the thing to save the day!


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Life Force also. FYI you had to hit Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right,Left, Right, B, A, *Select*, Start for two players.
> 
> 
> MegaMan 2 was the best MegaMan ever made.



Yea life force was awesome, my all time fav was thunder force series for genesis. R-Type was bad ass for TG-16, never owned that system though.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 10, 2010)

MK4512 said:


> Interesting to see how far gaming consoles/computers have come in such a short time.
> 
> In my opinion the NES was overshadowed by the SNES because of 1 game, Chrono Trigger.



Short time? 
NES 1985 i call that a long ,long time ago...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

Goodman said:


> Short time?
> NES 1985 i call that a long ,long time ago...



Not for us who started out on an Atari 2600.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not for us who started out on an Atari 2600.



i agree, i had several of these "old machines" one regret was swapping my snes for an atari jaguar:shadedshu well sort of regreted, i still own a snes and n64, although with "cough" emulation they're getting rather dusty these days


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> i agree, i had several of these "old machines" one regret was swapping my snes for an atari jaguar:shadedshu well sort of regreted, i still own a snes and n64, although with "cough" emulation they're getting rather dusty these days



Dude WTF is a Mog?


----------



## r9 (Jan 10, 2010)

I`v had one of these together with adapter and 4 gamepads


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not for us who started out on an Atari 2600.



I still have a working 2600 and several games, including the E.T. one that everyone dreads lol. It wasn't my console, as it was made about a decade before I was born in '91, and we just recently rediscovered it in storage last year.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> I still have a working 2600 and several games, including the E.T. one that everyone dreads lol. It wasn't my console, as it was made about a decade before I was born in '91, and we just recently rediscovered it in storage last year.



Play ET. If you make it to the ship before the timer/pie runs out it will be the most epic win ever. You have a better chance of dividing by zero.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 10, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> If you don't know what this is then mess off your not over 16 years old xD
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



I still have the scars (lol) from that d pad.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 10, 2010)

This thread make me go true my boxes to find some NES accessory's lol!

Had already one NES plug in the basement but all the accessory's was in some boxes with lots of books of the games to bad i don't have the power glove anymore...


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## kenkickr (Jan 10, 2010)

Seeing/reading this NES nostalgia going on I just had to listen to The Advantage.  Great album if you get a kick out of hearing some guys play level theme songs from some of our favorites, example: Megaman 2: Flashman.  My favorite is Zelda: Fortress and Ghost N Goblins.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> I still have a working 2600 and several games, including the E.T. one that everyone dreads lol. It wasn't my console, as it was made about a decade before I was born in '91, and we just recently rediscovered it in storage last year.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Play ET. If you make it to the ship before the timer/pie runs out it will be the most epic win ever. You have a better chance of dividing by zero.



All I can say about the ET game is: 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 10, 2010)

*single tear runs down cheek* SHUT UP!! its allergies


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Game_Gear

^^ was the shit


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Game_Gear
> 
> ^^ was the shit



That owned the Gameboy. Anyway remember this guy?!


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

wow.. Thanks mailman, i now know I have positively missed out on something awesome in my childhood


----------



## DaveK (Jan 10, 2010)

I was a Sega guy myself, my sister had one and I grew up playing it until I got my PlayStation, then I bought the Mega Drive MKI and MKII in like 2004 and a Saturn around that time. Also got a DreamCast around when it came out and I have a GameGear somewhere. 

I miss them


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well where I'm from you eat the mushrooms BEFORE you stab the dog. To each their own.



The more I'm here, the more I realize TPU is a collaboration of addicts of varying drugs.

I had my start with the NES and SNES.  At the ripe age of 5 I started playing Dragon warrior, and on the SNES when I was like 7 or 8 playing final fantasy 2, and 9-11 final fantasy 3. 

Good memories.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 10, 2010)

warup89 said:


> The question is....Can it play Crysis??



Crysis' developers were being breastfed when the Japs were designing this, so no.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Goodman said:


> This thread make me go true my boxes to find some NES accessory's lol!
> 
> Had already one NES plug in the basement but all the accessory's was in some boxes with lots of books of the games to bad i don't have the power glove anymore...



how much do you want for your final fantasy booklet.

That was a statement. not a question.  I need it.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That owned the Gameboy. Anyway remember this guy?!
> 
> http://www.bermuda.ch/balduin/blog/gyromite.jpg
> http://www.gamersgraveyard.com/repository/nes/peripherals/images/rob.jpg



The Nintendo setup I got had ROB and the Light Gun with Duck Hunt/Gyromite dual game cartridge.  I was the shit on my block when my dad came home from being stationed in Japan with that thing.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I was a Sega guy myself, my sister had one and I grew up playing it until I got my PlayStation, then I bought the Mega Drive MKI and MKII in like 2004 and a Saturn around that time. Also got a DreamCast around when it came out and I have a GameGear somewhere.
> 
> I miss them


 I was a SEGA guy too but I ended up with all the systems eventually.



3870x2 said:


> The more I'm here, the more I realize TPU is a collaboration of addicts of varying drugs.
> 
> I had my start with the NES and SNES.  At the ripe age of 5 I started playing Dragon warrior, and on the SNES when I was like 7 or 8 playing final fantasy 2, and 9-11 final fantasy 3.
> 
> Good memories.


 Ive been addicted since 1982.  I got Dragon Warrior for free when I subscribed to Nintendo Power for one year at the right price of 15 bucks!  I also had a subscription to SEGA Visions and got the very first "GamePro" when it was just a news letter!








btarunr said:


> Crysis' developers were being breastfed when the Japs were designing this, so no.


 When the Americans (Atari) dropped the ball with ET and almost ruined the greatest entertainment medium ever created the Japs (Nintendo and SEGA) picked up the ball and scored a touch down!  So no they won't play Crysis out of princible. They are far above that crap.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 10, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> how much do you want for your final fantasy booklet.
> 
> That was a statement. not a question.  I need it.



Nah! i keep everything sorry! but tell you what i can do , i can scan all the booklet & also the map & send it to you as doc , jpeg or pdf files , how about that?


----------



## Goodman (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That owned the Gameboy. Anyway remember this guy?!
> 
> http://www.bermuda.ch/balduin/blog/gyromite.jpg
> http://www.gamersgraveyard.com/repository/nes/peripherals/images/rob.jpg



Thank you! man , i completely forget about this god damn robot lol! 
Maybe time for me to check pawnshop or fleat market for one...?


----------



## lemode (Jan 10, 2010)

Intellivision and Atari 2600 started me off!! But I still remember Friday October 18th in 1985! I was the second to last person to get a NES before they were officially sold out! I was officially obsessed with the NES and Nintendo products until the Gamecube. By that time PC gaming, Xbox, PS were way better than the kiddie stuff that came out on the Nintendo systems. 

I still have a sealed mint copy of a few NES games that are probably worth a lot of money today. But…I have no desire to sell Zelda, Metroid, Kid Icarus, Kung Fu, or my Japanese Rockman!

NES set it off for me then my taste in gaming evolved from there. So I will always give Nintendo credit for shaping me.

I did have a Genesis and a Dreamcast every PS, and every handheld at one time. Almost bought the home NEO GEO years ago too but I decided against that. too expensive and I knew that would never last in the marketplace.

I still have fresh copies of Nintendo Power...haha wonder if they are worth anything.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Goodman said:


> Nah! i keep everything sorry! but tell you what i can do , i can scan all the book & also the map & send it to you as doc , jpeg or pdf files , how about that?



that would help, if I needed to use it to learn the game maybe.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis-32X (Wish i owned the CD) Sega Dreamcast, Nintendo Wii



lemode said:


> Intellivision and Atari 2600 started me off!! But I still remember Friday October 18th in 1985! I was the second to last person to get a NES before they were officially sold out! I was officially obsessed with the NES and Nintendo products until the Gamecube. By that time PC gaming, Xbox, PS were way better than the kiddie stuff that came out on the Nintendo systems.
> 
> I still have a sealed mint copy of a few NES games that are probably worth a lot of money today. But…I have no desire to sell Zelda, Metroid, Kid Icarus, Kung Fu, or my Japanese Rockman!
> 
> ...


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh man, R.O.B. I remember him, I wanted it so bad, but then I though wtf am I going to do with a little robot? 

I was a very sensible child.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh...ET. So bad...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

ET is hard not nearly as hard as the ORIGINAL metal gear solid on NES my god that game takes a long time to beat since its mostly luck but with a bit of skill AND luck its possible but ET dosent even come close in terms of aggrevation in that sense


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ET is hard not nearly as hard as the ORIGINAL metal gear solid on NES my god that game takes a long time to beat since its mostly luck but with a bit of skill AND luck its possible but ET dosent even come close in terms of aggrevation in that sense



I imagine MGS was playable though, IMO ET was not...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Play ET. If you make it to the ship before the timer/pie runs out it will be the most epic win ever. You have a better chance of dividing by zero.





I always fell into random holes and got chased by pedo people in the very brief time that I played that game last year.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

well yea MGS was playable but ET is easier to beat then MGS in my opinion


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 11, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> What a beauty! By far the best system ever!
> 
> 
> http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/nes-console.jpg



Wrong!  The greatest games console ever was the Super Nintendo (SNES) or as the Japanese call it 'Super Famicom' 

I can remember when Nintendo first started to use 'Mode 7' graphics rotation in its games


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ET is hard not nearly as hard as the ORIGINAL metal gear solid on NES my god that game takes a long time to beat since its mostly luck but with a bit of skill AND luck its possible but ET dosent even come close in terms of aggrevation in that sense



It's called metal gear, solid is a PSX game. The sequel was Snake's revenge. Loved those games.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 11, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> great system
> 
> PS. wrong section needs to be in games



hardware


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 11, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It's called metal gear, solid is a PSX game. The sequel was Snake's revenge. Loved those games.



Thats what I was thinking but I was never super into th MG series So I assumed I was mistaken.


----------



## zithe (Jan 11, 2010)

Snake's revenge was a bunch of anus.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

yes it was it was crap and thanks for correcting me DanThe Banjoman its been almost 10 years since i played it so i had the names confused


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 12, 2010)

zithe said:


> Snake's revenge was a bunch of anus.



Considering that you're laughing while saying that I conclude you consider anus to be a positive thing.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 12, 2010)

Never had a nintendo system until the gameboy colour. Used to rep a Megadrive, used to adore that system. Got home one day, my dad had sold it and got me a PS1. Was destroyed.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ET is hard not nearly as hard as the ORIGINAL metal gear solid on NES my god that game takes a long time to beat since its mostly luck but with a bit of skill AND luck its possible but ET dosent even come close in terms of aggrevation in that sense



Agreed. I have Metal Gear on NES and it's a bitch. Still have my NES, Super NES, Sega Genesis with both generations of Sega CD, Playstation, N64, Dreamcast and gamecube.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 12, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> I still have a working 2600 and several games, including the E.T. one that everyone dreads lol. It wasn't my console, as it was made about a decade before I was born in '91, and we just recently rediscovered it in storage last year.



My parents got me the 2600 in the early 80's it was my first gaming machine so many good memories Space Invaders, Pitfall, Pac Man and yes i even had E T imho the worst game of all time.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> Never had a nintendo system until the gameboy colour. Used to rep a Megadrive, used to adore that system. Got home one day, my dad had sold it and got me a PS1. Was destroyed.



You havent lived until youve owned a retro Nintendo console.....mainly the SNES


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 12, 2010)

SNES is retro? Damn I feel old.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> SNES is retro? Damn I feel old.



'fraid so m8 

Give it a few more years and our kids will be laughing at us whilst playing their PlayStation 8


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

lol the kids can have the PS8 cause ill have my own Holodeck


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol the kids can have the PS8 cause ill have my own Holodeck



yeah, Im sticking with my XBOX-VR or Nintendo Wii 3000 with full bodysuit interactivity


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

hell yea man could u imagine getting the boys together for a little madden action with full body suit interactivity you know someones gonna go running home to MAMA  oh and just think if VR took off the the ol lady gets to raggin u can just press a button and take her on vacation you know behind the door she must never open on fear of death  phew so many random thoughts in so little time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2010)

my cousin has a SNES BRAND NEW still in the box and has NEVER been turned on. she bought it as a back up for her main SNES system back in the mid 90s so i told her to keep it for a couple of years then sale it one ebay !!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hell yea man could u imagine getting the boys together for a little madden action with full body suit interactivity you know someones gonna go running home to MAMA  oh and just think if VR took off the the ol lady gets to raggin u can just press a button and take her on vacation you know behind the door she must never open on fear of death  phew so many random thoughts in so little time



LOL, I think we need to patent these ideas 



brandonwh64 said:


> my cousin has a SNES BRAND NEW still in the box and has NEVER been turned on. she bought it as a back up for her main SNES system back in the mid 90s so i told her to keep it for a couple of years then sale it one ebay !!



If its mint, boxed and sealed.  It should make a nice price in the future (or even now)

Gotta love the SNES, they last FOREVER!  Amazing really when current consoles seem to die if you play them for more then 2hrs solid lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

as i posted earlier i still have a mint unopened (still sealed in plastic) NES with duck hunt the gun etc etc all in box with the original price tag of $199  if only i could find where i stored it 

patents wont do us any good we need come up with some crazy ridiculous specs and then get ppl to invest


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> as i posted earlier i still have a mint unopened (still sealed in plastic) NES with duck hunt the gun etc etc all in box with the original price tag of $199  if only i could find where i stored it



Oh ffs!  You need to find that baby, NOW! 

PS: I f*cking love Crazy Eyes in Mr Deeds!  Oreo pizza mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

yea i do need to find it probably worth a small fortune to a collector 

and yea now imagine having eyes like him  thats what i kind looked like growing up with phrases like are you looking at me or looking at him altho when dating a girl the googly eyes do have some perks but there fixed now so i lost that awesome ability it was a sad day..

and after asking the family it seems they havent seen the NES so looks like i should start digging


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i do need to find it probably worth a small fortune to a collector
> 
> and yea now imagine having eyes like him  thats what i kind looked like growing up with phrases like are you looking at me or looking at him altho when dating a girl the googly eyes do have some perks but there fixed now so i lost that awesome ability it was a sad day..
> 
> and after asking the family it seems they havent seen the NES so looks like i should start digging



LOL, you cant get in trouble for having wandering eyes if you have 'crazy eyes' 

Yeah dig it up and get some pics on here


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

im looking im looking im hoping some lame brained family member didnt toss it as it is possible


----------



## Wile E (Jan 13, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Game_Gear
> 
> ^^ was the shit



Atari Lynx and TurboExpress were better.

And screw VR and body suits and all that crap. It will just encourage devs to focus on pretty bits and gimmicks instead of making solid story lines and good gameplay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Atari Lynx and TurboExpress were better.
> 
> And screw VR and body suits and all that crap. It will just encourage devs to focus on pretty bits and gimmicks instead of making solid story lines and good gameplay.



TurboExpress was badass! Atari Lynx had what two games? Naaaaa GameGear was better than the Lynx.

Do you remember this adapter?








Thats the "Master Gear" which allowed you to play Master System games on your Game Gear.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jan 13, 2010)

I never had the honer of having a NES, But i did have one of these


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> One of the greatest of all time. I still think the SNES was epitome of console gaming, tho.



IDK . . . Genesis was right there with it . . . between the two, at least.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That owned the Gameboy. Anyway remember this guy?!
> 
> http://www.bermuda.ch/balduin/blog/gyromite.jpg
> http://www.gamersgraveyard.com/repository/nes/peripherals/images/rob.jpg



I had him!!! I modded the gyro spinner with some sloppy soldering skills and a 6V battery. They spun awsome fast. 


I still ahve the original gold box Zelda, it works. It still had saved games on it from years ago.


I need some N64 controlers if anyone has some. I will pay top dollar.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 14, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> I never had the honer of having a NES, But i did have one of these
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/800px-atari2600a.jpg



Lol! i got a few cartridges for the atari but no atari console , but i'll keep the cartridges one day i'll find the atari console for sale some where...


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 14, 2010)

NES FTW my first console, me and my older bro got it before i was even really old enough to understand the games lol. 

For those blowing in the cartriges, its actually useless. You can clean them to get oxidation off, but even that doesnt solve the problem. The actual problem is that the pins are bent back. if youre not afraid to open up the case, then take off the internal connector and use a needle to bend the pins back outwards toward the cartridge. Then when you put the cartridge in it will be nice and tight and will work like a charm. If you mess up the pins you can still order the entire connector piece either directly from nintendo or from third parties.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2010)

The moisture from your breath is the contacting substance that fills in the gaps between the stainless pins and gold contact pads. I have two that I have disassembled and bent the pins back into place on.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry for the bad quality




it still works 

Year introduced   1981
Processor    MOS 6502A 
Clock          1.0227 MHz 
Video         Screen: 22 columns by 23 rows. Character dot matrix: 8 by 8 or 8 by 16 (User programmable). Screen dot matrix: 176 by 184 with up to 16 colors. 
Ram  5Kb
Rom  16Kb


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 14, 2010)

Steevo said:


> The moisture from your breath is the contacting substance that fills in the gaps between the stainless pins and gold contact pads. I have two that I have disassembled and bent the pins back into place on.



Oh well i can see that being the case. However, i cant see it being good for it lol. Nor can i see it lasting long enough to play a game for awhile. Maybe thats why most peoples' NES plays a game for a few minutes and then freezes. The moisture evaporated lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

well i looked all day for the NES system spent 6hrs hunting for that damn thing only to be told it was given to my cousin since i had no use for it and after tell the family what it was potentially worth they all had a healthy Facepalm thanks alot family for have sticky hands ...  today was not my day


----------



## Melvis (Jan 14, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> I never had the honer of having a NES, But i did have one of these
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/800px-atari2600a.jpg



omg i think thats the first console i ever started on also, that looks just like it, im sure of it, ill have to find it.

Then went to the Amiga 2000 (awesome computer for its day, still works) Then to the SNES (still play it now days) Then Playstation 1, 2, 3


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 16, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> sorry for the bad quality
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/IMAG0013.jpg
> it still works
> 
> ...



lol i think that .0227 was really important at the time


----------

